# safe bubbles for dogs



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Years ago my older dog Inca had a bubble machine with bacon bubbles, and at time could get the bubbles in several different flavours like peanut butter also. the machine needed loads of the stuff to work properly and eventually broke down but Inca loved it and at the time could get replacement bubbles easily from town where I lived down the road from back then.


I found a bacon bubble buddy gun with a bottle of solution free off ebay but the newer replacement bubbles for dog (Incredibubbles) don't have good reviews on Amazon with many saying they leave a mess on the dogs thats hard to get out of longer coated dogs. 

As bacon buddy refills seems hard to get hold of these days..I wondered if washing up liquid bubbles are safe for dogs? (sure we just used to use washing up liquid and top up with water as kids) or if there something else safer I can use to refill bottle with once the bacon bubbles are gone? 

I thought it might encourage Inca to play more with JJ as she used to love the bubbles when she was young and sure JJ would enjoy chasing them!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I use Johnsons baby bath in the dogs bubble machine. Well diluted it makes lots of lovely fluffy bubbles, it's safe if they catch the bubbles in their mouths, doesn't sting their eyes and leaves their coats lovely, soft and smelling gorgeous when the bubbles burst over them!


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I had a bacon buddy bubble gun for Sonny - I got it here Bacon Flavour Dog Bubble Machines

I did not get the machine one though just the gun which I did not like as it kept leaking. Should still have the babbles about somewhere though and I did like them.

I use Incredibubbles with Sonny but have noticed that the new one definately leaves white marks through his coat and are hard to get ride off - even after brushing. They do disappear after a day or two though.

Not sure if washing up liquid is safe for dogs but that is what we used to use as kids as well


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I use Johnsons baby bath in the dogs bubble machine. Well diluted it makes lots of lovely fluffy bubbles, it's safe if they catch the bubbles in their mouths, doesn't sting their eyes and leaves their coats lovely, soft and smelling gorgeous when the bubbles burst over them!


how much do you use as a guide? like if was putting half a pint of water in a measuring jug to transfer into buddy bubbles bottle..how much johnsons baby bath would you add to that?

I do have some of that in, though he still looks like he got dandruff after a shower, he must be moulting maybe shedding puppy coat? ..but Inca tends to also look like she got bad dandruff when she's moulting heavy too, but fine rest of year...thinks its cos they both black! (Well JJ's mostly black on back and back legs)


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> how much do you use as a guide? like if was putting half a pint of water in a measuring jug to transfer into buddy bubbles bottle..how much johnsons baby bath would you add to that?
> 
> I do have some of that in, though he still looks like he got dandruff after a shower, he must be moulting maybe shedding puppy coat? ..but Inca tends to also look like she got bad dandruff when she's moulting heavy too, but fine rest of year...thinks its cos they both black! (Well JJ's mostly black on back and back legs)


I use 1 part baby bath to 3 parts water


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

sunshine80 said:


> I had a bacon buddy bubble gun for Sonny - I got it here Bacon Flavour Dog Bubble Machines
> 
> I did not get the machine one though just the gun which I did not like as it kept leaking. Should still have the babbles about somewhere though and I did like them.
> 
> ...


I had a machine one first time around but they do take alot of liquid as it had to be a certain depth so the bubble holes were submerged as they dipped into it, so was constantly topping it up.

We haven't tried the 'gun' I looked at others but they all seem to be need batteries and I just wanted one I could fill with bubble solution and it worked ..without having to hunt out batteries or buy more rechargeable ones! ..Hopefully ours won't leak!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I used to get Dukes bubbles from the Dog's Trust shop, chicken, beef etc. I think the bubble machine ended up with our grandchildren tbh  poor Duke.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I found some bacon bubbles on ebay by K9 but it's not very good with the little plastic blower that I had. Hopefully its better with the gun when that comes. I might add a bit of johnsons baby shampoo to it and shake it up a bit see if it comes out more bubbly!


----------

